# Whitefield Theological Seminary Launches New Website - Awesome



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 14, 2006)

For those interested - the new Whitefield Theological Seminary site is now up.

Very well done!

http://www.whitefield.edu

[Edited on 10-14-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## Ivan (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 15, 2006)

I wasn't sure about the "red", but the more I look at it the nicer the red seems.

I'm more of a gold/blue kind of fellow regularly unless it is a velvety kind of red.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 15, 2006)

I like it! I noticed that you are becoming more and more involved with the seminary. How's that going?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I like it! I noticed that you are becoming more and more involved with the seminary. How's that going?



Quite good. By the end of October we will have a brand new Ph.D. Degree in Puritan History and Theology supervised by yours truly. I am hoping it will be a hit. (More on that later...)


----------



## Ivan (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



I think that is wonderful. I wonder how many other seminaries provide such a degree. Is that any other, Matthew? 

If I wasn't as old as I am I'd be interested.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 15, 2006)

Speaking of Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary, the book on Puritan Spirituality by Joel Beeke is one of the best book I've ever read.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Ferguson is good. 

Here we are Josh, two Baptists talking about Presbyterian writers. And there are lots of good ones.


----------

